# Nepheline syenite?



## Cam-L (Jun 10, 2009)

Anyone know about it?

A guy sold me one bag of 50lbs and he used it for the fish tank too.


----------



## Cam-L (Jun 10, 2009)

Anybody know it?

It just look like a white sand, don't know it's safe for the fish or not?

Any suggestion for how to test or know before the fish in?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It just sounds toxic, doesn't it?

Put some in a bucket with a heater and filter and some feeder fish. See if they are fine after one week.


----------



## Cam-L (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks. That's good idea.


----------



## Cam-L (Jun 10, 2009)

How about use female betta (1") to test the sand?


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

Cam-L said:


> How about use female betta (1") to test the sand?


 I wouldn't trust something with my fish just because it didn't kill a betta.


----------



## Cam-L (Jun 10, 2009)

Think about to pick two out of my 22 Demasoni fry to try, but hard to pick ( don't want to lose anyone ).


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Get some feeders.


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

Cam-L said:


> Think about to pick two out of my 22 Demasoni fry to try, but hard to pick ( don't want to lose anyone ).


guppies are pretty cheap aren't they? with shipping dem's cost me around $8 each


----------



## Cam-L (Jun 10, 2009)

Finally put 2 Betta and one Yellow Lab ( From my 46gallon Bow Front ).

How many days should wait for the test, can't wait too long to see the Dem's in the tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd wait a week. It took several days for leaching silicone with mildew additives to sicken and kill my acei.


----------



## Mikey13 (Apr 1, 2008)

That's just a fancy name they use for pool filter sand. It's in all my tanks and it is safe to use. Mine looks mostly white granules, with a bit of black mixed in. It's a coarser sand that sinks quickly. Just make sure to rinse it well just like any other sand.


----------



## Cam-L (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks a lot Mikey.

Try to take some picture but don't know how to post?


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.nepheline.com/


----------



## YELLOWRAVEN (Feb 12, 2011)

Mikey13 said:


> That's just a fancy name they use for pool filter sand. It's in all my tanks and it is safe to use. Mine looks mostly white granules, with a bit of black mixed in. It's a coarser sand that sinks quickly. Just make sure to rinse it well just like any other sand.


brother iI just bought 100lbs today of that pool filter sand with the name Nephaline syenite on the bag,..? you mentioned you use it... in with malawi cichlids all are fine and well any issues?

please give details and info in regards to the safety of the sand with cichlids

kine regards


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

YELLOWRAVEN said:


> Mikey13 said:
> 
> 
> > That's just a fancy name they use for pool filter sand. It's in all my tanks and it is safe to use. Mine looks mostly white granules, with a bit of black mixed in. It's a coarser sand that sinks quickly. Just make sure to rinse it well just like any other sand.
> ...


Since the thread is around 2 years old, you may not get an answer. :lol:


----------



## Mikey13 (Apr 1, 2008)

Not sure what u want for details, but the sand is in 4 tanks, with most running with no sign's of trouble for 1-3 years. Every now and then i will rinse some more and top off what gets sucked up vacuuming. The biggest tank is a 115g with all male africans from peacocks, to Vic's and stuff in between. The fish treat it like any other sand and constantly sift it and move it around to their liking. If there's any problems with this stuff.......they haven't showed me anything yet.

I'd say try it. Just rinse it well just like anything else. Good luck.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I stand corrected! That's a fast reply for a post from Oct. 2009! :lol:


----------

